# ServeTheWorld KVM 2048MB (NO)



## noen (Feb 7, 2015)

*Provider:* ServeTheWorld

*Plan:* KVM 2GB/50GB/2000GB VPS (Liten)

*Price:* 129 NOK pr. month _(25% off now a days, 96 NOK) without VAT. (129NOK = ~$17/€15)_

*Location:* Oslo, Norway

*Purchased:* 02/2014

 

 

ServeTheWorld is one of the cheaper VPS providers in Norway.

The VPS is located in one of the biggest DCs in Norway, on a 100mbit uplink.

Control panel is Virtualizor.

 

 

*Hardware information:*

 

cat /proc/cpuinfo



```
processor       : 0
vendor_id       : GenuineIntel
cpu family      : 6
model           : 13
model name      : QEMU Virtual CPU version (cpu64-rhel6)
stepping        : 3
microcode       : 0x1
cpu MHz         : 2266.746
cache size      : 4096 KB
physical id     : 0
siblings        : 1
core id         : 0
cpu cores       : 1
apicid          : 0
initial apicid  : 0
fpu             : yes
fpu_exception   : yes
cpuid level     : 4
wp              : yes
flags           : fpu de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 syscall nx lm nopl pni cx16 hypervisor lahf_lm
bogomips        : 4533.49
clflush size    : 64
cache_alignment : 64
address sizes   : 40 bits physical, 48 bits virtual
power management:
```

 

cat /proc/meminfo



```
MemTotal:        2050140 kB
MemFree:          270928 kB
Buffers:          134452 kB
Cached:           898648 kB
SwapCached:         3872 kB
Active:          1246256 kB
Inactive:         411032 kB
Active(anon):     504976 kB
Inactive(anon):   163072 kB
Active(file):     741280 kB
Inactive(file):   247960 kB
Unevictable:           0 kB
Mlocked:               0 kB
SwapTotal:       2096124 kB
SwapFree:        2074256 kB
Dirty:                 0 kB
Writeback:             0 kB
AnonPages:        620616 kB
Mapped:            78672 kB
Shmem:             43860 kB
Slab:              88608 kB
SReclaimable:      73516 kB
SUnreclaim:        15092 kB
KernelStack:        1616 kB
PageTables:        12936 kB
NFS_Unstable:          0 kB
Bounce:                0 kB
WritebackTmp:          0 kB
CommitLimit:     3121192 kB
Committed_AS:    1496552 kB
VmallocTotal:   34359738367 kB
VmallocUsed:        6532 kB
VmallocChunk:   34359710920 kB
HardwareCorrupted:     0 kB
AnonHugePages:    133120 kB
HugePages_Total:       0
HugePages_Free:        0
HugePages_Rsvd:        0
HugePages_Surp:        0
Hugepagesize:       2048 kB
DirectMap4k:       42996 kB
DirectMap2M:     2054144 kB
```

 

df -h



```
/dev/sda1        48G  2.2G   43G   5% /
none            4.0K     0  4.0K   0% /sys/fs/cgroup
udev            997M   12K  997M   1% /dev
tmpfs           201M  408K  200M   1% /run
none            5.0M     0  5.0M   0% /run/lock
none           1002M     0 1002M   0% /run/shm
none            100M     0  100M   0% /run/user
```

 

dd:



```
dd if=/dev/zero of=test bs=64k count=16k conv=fdatasync && rm -rf test

16384+0 records in
16384+0 records out
1073741824 bytes (1.1 GB) copied, 38.147 s, 28.1 MB/s
```

 

*Network*

 

wget:



```
wget cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test -O /dev/null

--2015-02-07 20:57:11--  http://cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test
Resolving cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)... 205.234.175.175
Connecting to cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)|205.234.175.175|:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: 104857600 (100M) [application/octet-stream]
Saving to: '/dev/null'

100%[==================================================================>] 104,857,600 11.5MB/s   in 8.6s

2015-02-07 20:57:20 (11.6 MB/s) - '/dev/null' saved [104857600/104857600]
```

Some traceroutes:

 

traceroute vg.no (largest norwegian website):



```
traceroute to vg.no (195.88.54.16), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
 1  91.189.182.121 (91.189.182.121)  0.619 ms  0.498 ms  0.448 ms
 2  217.170.200.1 (217.170.200.1)  0.455 ms  3.379 ms  3.279 ms
 3  te2-4.core1.hmg9-osl.no.activosys.net (193.202.115.153)  3.205 ms  3.068 ms  2.954 ms
 4  91.218.184.76 (91.218.184.76)  2.765 ms  2.623 ms  2.509 ms
 5  80.65.60.181 (80.65.60.181)  2.368 ms  2.244 ms  2.122 ms
 6  po60.no.osl.m323.dr0.port80.se (82.96.1.70)  2.009 ms !X * *
```

 

traceroute lemonde.fr:



```
traceroute to lemonde.fr (93.184.220.20), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
 1  91.189.182.121 (91.189.182.121)  0.629 ms  1.039 ms  0.856 ms
 2  217.170.200.1 (217.170.200.1)  0.501 ms  0.353 ms  0.327 ms
 3  te2-4.core1.hmg9-osl.no.activosys.net (193.202.115.153)  102.585 ms  102.394 ms  102.411 ms
 4  91.218.184.76 (91.218.184.76)  1.278 ms  1.195 ms  2.431 ms
 5  80.65.60.181 (80.65.60.181)  0.634 ms  0.487 ms  0.674 ms
 6  ae1.no.osl.dco.cr1.port80.se (82.96.1.130)  1.976 ms  0.857 ms  0.701 ms
 7  po60.no.osl.dipx.cr0.port80.se (82.96.1.125)  7.970 ms  7.863 ms  7.912 ms
 8  82.96.1.1 (82.96.1.1)  7.832 ms  8.057 ms  7.881 ms
 9  ae6.se.sto.dch.cr0.port80.se (82.96.1.101)  7.796 ms  7.899 ms  7.819 ms
10  sesto0852-rc2.ip-only.net (82.99.22.153)  8.399 ms  8.476 ms  8.358 ms
11  * * *
12  93.184.220.20 (93.184.220.20)  8.279 ms  8.520 ms  8.271 ms
```

 

traceroute guardian.co.uk:



```
traceroute to guardian.co.uk (77.91.252.10), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
 1  91.189.182.121 (91.189.182.121)  0.427 ms  0.399 ms  0.621 ms
 2  217.170.200.1 (217.170.200.1)  0.549 ms  0.291 ms  0.432 ms
 3  te2-4.core1.hmg9-osl.no.activosys.net (193.202.115.153)  0.740 ms  0.683 ms  0.749 ms
 4  91.218.184.76 (91.218.184.76)  0.763 ms  0.810 ms  0.767 ms
 5  80.65.60.181 (80.65.60.181)  0.591 ms  0.634 ms  0.605 ms
 6  po60.no.osl.hmg9.cr0.port80.se (82.96.1.121)  0.735 ms  0.935 ms  0.830 ms
 7  xe-10-0-3.bar1.Oslo1.Level3.net (212.162.27.9)  15.846 ms  15.760 ms  15.790 ms
 8  ae-21-52.car1.London1.Level3.net (4.69.139.98)  39.855 ms  44.302 ms  44.207 ms
 9  ae-21-52.car1.London1.Level3.net (4.69.139.98)  40.595 ms  39.642 ms  40.386 ms
10  GUARDIAN-UN.car1.London1.Level3.net (212.113.8.30)  44.446 ms  40.674 ms  39.924 ms
11  * * *
12  * * *
```

 

 

traceroute dvhn.nl



```
traceroute to dvhn.nl (213.136.31.234), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
 1  91.189.182.121 (91.189.182.121)  0.454 ms  0.432 ms  0.374 ms
 2  217.170.200.1 (217.170.200.1)  0.277 ms  0.375 ms  0.325 ms
 3  te2-4.core1.hmg9-osl.no.activosys.net (193.202.115.153)  0.769 ms  0.605 ms  0.631 ms
 4  91.218.184.76 (91.218.184.76)  0.957 ms  1.094 ms  1.102 ms
 5  80.65.60.181 (80.65.60.181)  0.623 ms  0.531 ms  0.526 ms
 6  po60.no.osl.hmg9.cr0.port80.se (82.96.1.121)  21.639 ms  22.956 ms  22.864 ms
 7  Tengi3-2.se.got.shg.cr0.port80.se (82.96.1.141)  21.724 ms  22.594 ms  22.531 ms
 8  vl1313.dk.cph.sydv.cr0.port80.se (82.96.1.54)  22.362 ms  22.231 ms  22.145 ms
 9  po40.nl.ams.tc2.cr0.port80.se (82.96.1.185)  22.046 ms  21.886 ms  21.779 ms
10  amsix-501.xe-0-0-0.jun1.bit-1.network.bit.nl (80.249.208.200)  23.189 ms  23.058 ms  22.973 ms
11  * * *
12  * * *
```

 

 

 

traceroute sueddeutsche.de:



```
traceroute to sueddeutsche.de (85.199.64.88), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
 1  91.189.182.121 (91.189.182.121)  0.467 ms  0.347 ms  0.359 ms
 2  217.170.200.1 (217.170.200.1)  0.716 ms  0.411 ms  0.428 ms
 3  te2-4.core1.hmg9-osl.no.activosys.net (193.202.115.153)  0.506 ms  0.488 ms  0.505 ms
 4  91.218.184.76 (91.218.184.76)  0.684 ms  0.688 ms  0.629 ms
 5  80.65.60.181 (80.65.60.181)  0.529 ms  0.610 ms  0.559 ms
 6  po60.no.osl.hmg9.cr0.port80.se (82.96.1.121)  97.559 ms  92.478 ms  92.377 ms
 7  Tengi3-2.se.got.shg.cr0.port80.se (82.96.1.141)  21.592 ms  21.632 ms  21.560 ms
 8  vl1313.dk.cph.sydv.cr0.port80.se (82.96.1.54)  21.642 ms  21.682 ms  21.607 ms
 9  po40.nl.ams.tc2.cr0.port80.se (82.96.1.185)  21.514 ms  21.450 ms  21.456 ms
10  amsix-v4.irt1.ams01.nl.as13237.net (80.249.208.212)  21.825 ms  21.941 ms  21.937 ms
11  ae1-irt1.dus03.de.as13237.net (82.197.128.21)  25.337 ms  26.388 ms  26.344 ms
12  xe11-0-0.irt1.ham21.de.as13237.net (217.71.96.213)  30.119 ms  29.962 ms  29.837 ms
13  xe0-1-0.irt1.ber02.de.as13237.net (217.71.96.93)  34.044 ms  34.289 ms  34.109 ms
14  217.71.103.230 (217.71.103.230)  38.621 ms  38.632 ms  38.642 ms
15  212.204.40.54 (212.204.40.54)  41.633 ms  41.430 ms  41.414 ms
16  94.55.204.212-static.ediscom.de (212.204.55.94)  45.252 ms  45.497 ms  45.162 ms
17  * * *
18  * * *
```

 

 

traceroute washingtonpost.com:



```
traceroute to washingtonpost.com (204.74.99.100), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
 1  91.189.182.121 (91.189.182.121)  0.512 ms  0.418 ms  0.534 ms
 2  217.170.200.1 (217.170.200.1)  0.463 ms  0.374 ms  0.453 ms
 3  te2-4.core1.hmg9-osl.no.activosys.net (193.202.115.153)  0.726 ms  0.650 ms  0.669 ms
 4  91.218.184.76 (91.218.184.76)  0.951 ms  0.880 ms  0.802 ms
 5  80.65.60.181 (80.65.60.181)  0.512 ms  0.552 ms  0.603 ms
 6  po60.no.osl.hmg9.cr0.port80.se (82.96.1.121)  0.763 ms  0.725 ms  0.641 ms
 7  xe-10-0-3.bar1.Oslo1.Level3.net (212.162.27.9)  15.878 ms  15.861 ms  15.793 ms
 8  ae-12-11.car2.Amsterdam1.Level3.net (4.69.153.202)  30.665 ms  34.616 ms  30.683 ms
 9  NEUSTAR-INC.car2.Amsterdam1.Level3.net (212.72.43.250)  29.867 ms  29.815 ms  30.577 ms
10  * * *
11  * * *
```

 

*Uptime:*

The VPS has a uptime of 74 days, I rebooted it after some patches.

Uptimerobot of one of the websites hosted on the VPS:



 

*What services are running?*

Apache, Nginx, Bind, Exim, Dovecot, Clam, Spamassassin, MySQL, vsftp, OpenVPN, BTsync

 

*Support:*

I have contacted support twice, once for setting rDNS, second to ask about IPv6.

They fixed rDNS for me by the next day. They got back to me about IPv6 after the weekend (I contected them on friday afternoon, got answer monday morning).

 

 

*Overall experience:*

Quality host if you need one in Norway, compaired to EU/US it's expensive to host in Norway,

but ServeTheWorld is one of the cheapest..

Great support (in norwegain atleast), and I get what I pay for.

I've been a happy camper for a year now, the only thing to put my finger on is i/o (I suspect they have put in a limit, I've gotten the same result since I got the VPS),

and that they don't offer IPv6. They replyed me in November that they are in the planing stages of implementing IPv6, but not ETA.


----------

